# Madison County Hunting



## BackwoodsBuckeye (Feb 2, 2009)

I just moved to Madison county at the beginning of summer, and haven't really found any promising places to hunt. Theres a few places off of 665 down by darby, but Im not to sure whats legal down there. I took the springer spaniel down there last week and didnt really see much. Wheres the best places for deer, squirrel, dove, pheasant and rabbit!


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

backwoods if your looking for pheasants,i would suggest going to a hunting preserve if safer, thats what i do that way i dont have to worry about my dogs or me getting peppered.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Check the ODNR site and you can get maps of the Madison Lake Region. Also check the columbus metro parks site for a map of Darby Creek areas. For pheasant though, Deer Creek State Park might be your best public bet. Just be careful, on opening day they tend to shoot everthing and I mean EVERYTHING that moves.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would watch hunting around 665 a couple years back some guys from work had there trucks broken into while down there, according to the police it was a problem for them at that time.


----------

